# 42" LCD Magnavox



## rleyser (Nov 22, 2009)

My 42" Magnavox Flat Screen TV will not turn on. Is there an easy fix to this? What parts would be required to fix it? Model #42MF531D

Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rleyser

The first thing is to check for connections, (IE: power going to the plug, circuit breakers, broken terminals etc..) Should everything check out OK, the problem could be within the power supply of your t.v or the horizontal output. To repair this on your own you will need good knowledge of electronics, and the use of soldering tools and equipment. If electronic repair isn't your cup of tea, then it's best to bring it to a certified technician to have it repaired.

Good luck !


----------

